# lap counter timer which to choose



## sirsid (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello all im pulling my hair out. I tried building a lap counter i used micro switch and i used photo cells. Im using a 9 pin I/O connector for the lap top. the software im trying is lap timer 2000. I have followed the directions and can not seem to get the pc to pick up the signal on either the switch or the photo cell. When hooked up to a meter i get the swing from the car passing over but no recagnition to pc. i was trying to save money and do it my self but at this point> I,m practicly bald. any suggestions are can someone recomend a lap timer/counter for a 4 lane ho track ineed to make 3 cause me and my buddies are setting up in each others house.any schematics would be helpfull being i cleared out 4 radioshacks diodes and sensors


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Maybe this will help you,

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=321447


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

You can always call on SwamperGene to help you out,although his is busy at work right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I had similar a similar experience: neither photocells nor reed switches would reliably count laps 

I eventually bought Trackmate (http://www.trackmateracing.com/shop/product.php?id_product=10).

Took little time to set-up and worked right out of the box :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

there is a bit of info out there on the cabling side!
I am dead section fan, i have seen to many issues with both reeds and light/IFR sensors. I had both a deaction and IFR running at the same time, without fail the IR system would miss at lest 1 lap during a race! if we only had the ir system no one would have ever known the 1 or 2 laps where missed!

but the dead section caught them.

plus with the non dead sections, a sliding car could trip the counter for another lane or 2! With the dead section, it on or off! 

Been playing with the RC program, very nice & free
he may be able to help with the cable as well


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I initially tried using Lap Counter 2000 and bought the hardware for a 4 lane 1/32 track. After two tries to get a set of four IR photo sensors that worked I gave up, bit the bullet and bought TrackMate. It's a little pricey but everything is included. I installed the software on an old desktop PC and after drilling the four holes in the track, inserting the photo cells and the light bridge we were counting laps after only about an hour of work.


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

My friend uses that Lap timer 2000 program very sucsessfully and has no problems with it at all. Of course he knows his electrical stuff very well.

I myself have Trak Mate. 

Dave


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Modlerbob said:


> I initially tried using Lap Counter 2000 and bought the hardware for a 4 lane 1/32 track. After two tries to get a set of four IR photo sensors that worked I gave up, bit the bullet and bought TrackMate. It's a little pricey but everything is included. I installed the software on an old desktop PC and after drilling the four holes in the track, inserting the photo cells and the light bridge we were counting laps after only about an hour of work.



That was my experience with Trackmate as well


----------



## sirsid (Feb 5, 2011)

*ty for the replies*

i was looking over the track mate it seems even with that you have to drill the track and install photo cells. I just dont get it i followe everything unless its my pc will try another.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

sirsid said:


> i was looking over the track mate it seems even with that you have to drill the track and install photo cells. I just dont get it i followe everything unless its my pc will try another.


I had a similar experience with making my own photocell set-up using Slot Race Manager (SRM). SRM includes a diagnostic module so you can see if the photocells are being switched on and off. I could get them to work on the bench, but it would only count 92% of the laps. I didn't think that was good enough :freak:

Trackmate is more than a cable. It uses a dedicated "timing" module that handles the timing and the interface with the PC. AFXtoo has explained why PC's make poor timers. Search this forum as there have been many previous threads on HT about timing & scoring systems.

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I got the first Lap Counter 2000 set that I bought to work for two of the IR sensors so I am using it at home on my 2 lane track. This was the one with a cable that connected to a printer port. I have it set up on a lap top and I would say it is 99% accurate with an occasional missed lap.

The second Lap Counter 2000 I bought had the Joystick port cable and I was only able to verify that 3 of the 4 sensors worked. The desktop computer I'm using at DeBary Glen has no joystick port so as suggested I bought a USB adaptor and the program would not recognise the connection. That was when I gave up and bought Trak Mate. As I stated earlier the installation was a snap. I just set the included IR lap bridge over the spot on the track where I wanted the counter and marked spots on the track immediately below the bulbs where the holes were drilled through the track and the table. After identifying which sensor went with the appropriate lane color they were pushed up from the bottom to be almost flush with the surface. They have counted every lap driven since then.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I have SRM and haven't had a problem with it. I'm thinking of using it with a lap top
and dead strips for my portable track.

What ever happened to that new win7 program Gene was talking about???
Anyone using that?


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I assume SRM will work with the Track Mate hardware if the TM software proves unsuitable. But so far the TM software looks as good as their hardware.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

I bought the lap timer cable from Greg Braun and the infared bar from trackmate and used Greg's software and it worked right out of the box.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

I have used Trakmate and Slotrak with an IR setup now for years. Never a problem counting laps. The right 850nm IR LEDs make the difference. Make sure that no silicone or glue gets on the LED lens. The glue wrecks the optic qualities and the IR won't work.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Which lap counter system*

I have run numerous races with the Trackmate system and have never had a problem. The Compurace system never would work for me and the Lanemaster System is not Windows based. You need a 15 year old computer to run it. Once you try Trackmate you will never go back!


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

I am running both Trakmate and Slotrak using the Trakmate hardware. No problems and never a missed lap with my IR setup.


----------

